# Buy own labels or have shirt company supply your labels



## MOJOE (Oct 27, 2007)

Just starting the process of creating a new brand. We are established screen printers and interested in getting our brand logo in a shirt that we have yet to decide on. We are looking at a very lightweight material maybe the Next Level 3.5 oz.
I contacted them and asked if they re-label, I have not gotten a response yet. Anyone know of a comparable product? I am just beginning this process, but it seems easier to have a shirt company make the labels and sew them in from the start, rather then purchase labels from a different company and send them to the shirt company. Especially when you need to include all the care, country of origin and content in the label. Probably cheaper to get labels from these companies but seems like a lot of room for error and a lot of ship time. I am sure this has already been discussed at length, sorry but my head is spinning, lot to think about. Thanks.


----------



## TheSignExpress (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t9652.html


This is an old thread, so I don't know if the information is still good...but Rodney touched on it as well as many others.


----------

